# Beach Masters Tournament - 6/14 & 6/15



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

Is anyone participating in this tournament next weekend? I am debating if I want to do it or not. The beach conditions have been terrible lately and I have been skunked the last six times I've been fishing.

Info is here: https://www.facebook.com/beachmasterstournament
and here: https://www.facebook.com/ron.gotshark


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Me and another 2cooler are going to be fishing it. I'm really worried its going to be in vain. The weed is horrible and don't look to get any better.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Ill be fishing


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I went down to Surfside this morning and yakked out about 400 yds. There are a few spots where the weed is minimal in the guts and you can probably hold long lines. Not sure how long they would last though. It may be fishable next weekend if no new weed comes in but that's a crapshoot. Does anybody know what the prizes are for the shark division? I don't do Facebook.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I used to fight the weed, you cant catch one on the couch.A- A Long rod holder or rack,B- 14 or 15 ft rod to keep line way up high out of as much water as you can,C- braid so it cuts the weed,D shorter deployments so less collects,E- constant tending where braid meets surf,F- only 1 rod at a time,G- Deploy or cast at extreme angles into the current/wind so weed that does not cut off rides up the line and blows to you, this all helps some, it can be done if you work like a mad man but it is not worth it to me anymore. Whoever wins that Tourny will be one heck of a good surf angler, please post up the results. I am just to old and my ticker is to weak to work that hard that constantly anymore. A break off weight leader and disposable weight can be useful sometimes also if you know how to rig it, lets the weed ball come off easier as you drag the ball of weed in. Bottom line- Catching fish in the current conditions is something you should be proud of if you pull it off. It can be done, but it is awful hard to do and it takes somebody in good shape.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Theam Shoal Patrol will be there!!! Prolly setting up @ Surfside access rd #7 ish. Good luck to all participating & be safe!
Shawn


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

This is going to be my first shark tournament and I'm pumped!! Can't wait until this weekend!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow.mouth (May 10, 2013)

Upper coast weed is finally thinning a bit! A lot of southwest blowing still, but the sharks wont mind. Im not entering the tourney, but ill have some baits in the water sunday.


----------



## btsander (May 24, 2012)

I will be there joining Team Shoal Patrol. Shawn thanks for the invite, my son and I are excited!!! Good Luck to everyone fishing!!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I've decided to go. I'm bringing my daughter for a Father-Daughter fishing trip on Father's Day weekend. She is 11 and I am signing her up for the kids division. She is sooooo excited that she gets to participate. This is her first time in a tournament. 

I'll be fishing somewhere between access road 5-6 at Surfside. I'm bringing my modified landscape trailer with me. Stop by and say hello. It will give me a chance to take a break from clearing seaweed off my lines. 

Good luck to all. Be safe.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck to all!!!! Wish I could fish this one...but the story of my life won't let me....(work)...Lol...Walt can u post some pics of your trailer all finished....seen some pics as u were building it....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking at swellinfo.com calling 0-1ft Saturday morning and flat in the afternoon. Might even be able to sneak a few trout in early Saturday. 
All you guys that are fishing y'all are fishing for 2ed place! Lol good luck everyone!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be fishing it again this year with the rest of team Lost Boys Outdoors. Holler at us if you see the big red trailer. Not sure where we are setting up yet. Looks like we might not have a whole lot of weed to mess this weekend.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well how did everyone do? I know we got skunked and call it quiets Saturday afternoon. Anyone know the winning fish?
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

My daughter is the first person in Just Bitten Shark Fishing Team to ever catch a qualifying fish in a tournament. SHE WOULD HAVE WON THIRD PLACE!!!! Unfortunately, we had to leave the tournament early and we didn't get to submit her catch. I am so proud of her!


----------

